# Best prop for Ankona SUV 17



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Imo 30mph fully loaded with a 40hp on a 17 ft skiff isnt too shabby at all.
Ive never personally ran one so i could be wrong..


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I would go down pitch 1 or 2 if it was me. youll get more rpm better hole shot and prob a few mph since you wot would be around 5300-5500 which is in the wot range it should be


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks.. Would there be any noticeable change or advantage to switch over to 4 blades?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

i am running a basic alum prop 15p which increase rpm but not speed compared to 17p

same speed as you 30-32 no tabs ,tiller

I went up a hole and it seemed like I got more hull out of the water but w/o tabs I can not take advan. of the height--- squirrelly


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounding like I'm pretty much set up with what I need and should leave it alone. The boat runs and handles very well... just wondered if I could squeeze out a few more MPH. Thanks for the input and opinions.


----------



## Byron Baker (Apr 30, 2020)

On my East Cape Fury, I have run my original Suz prop, PowerTech prop and just picked up, installed and sea trialed my Jack Foreman prop. Without a doubt the Jack Foreman 3bl - 12.5" x 14xxx cup prop has exceeded all the rest. I was in the marsh in skinny water yesterday and could get a hole shot and get on top in 1/2 boat length. No comparison to the other props I have run. On top and going across the bay, I ran 5100-5200 rpms with SOG of 30. I will admit I lost a couple of mpg on the top end but running 30 and fishing where I do, I don't need those couple of mph. This is the best performing prop for my EC Fury w/a Suz 60.


----------

